# Wordpress help



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.
Yes, it's WP questions. I have looked over the forums for any info on my question(s) and sadly, either I did not understand that I was looking at the answer to my question, or it has yet to be asked.

I am looking at WP for an e-commerce solution. Digital downloads specifically. I get everything except I need to add a text field into the checkout process so the person buying what I have for sale is able to enter in specific text/instructions so I get them their finished product the way they need it.

Also, is there a place to put in a User end agreement t the point of sale?

Thanks in advance.

On a scale of 1-10 in WP i'm about a 4. I'm eager to learn, I just don't know all the solutions that already exist, nor what questions to ask and where to get my happy butt to those solutions.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Which shopping cart plugin are you using?


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

Checkout Shopperpress theme for wp


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm working on Wootheme's Sentient, with Woocommerce right now. I actually took out the download category. The Woocommerce is free, but Sentient is $70.00.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

You can do digital downloads easily with WooCommerce. In regards to your other questions, you'd need to give us all more details to be able to help.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

splathead said:


> Which shopping cart plugin are you using?


I have not uploaded WP to my server yet. I have not chosen a shopping cart, do you have a recommendation? I can't afford to upload it all "not in working order", so I am trying to get all my solutions in place before going live.

I can build a WP site. Easy peasy. I have not used one for commerce yet. All the leased themes I have looked at all say the same thing "we are so easy, trainer gerbils can use it!" Problem is, I can't find out it doesn't work until I buy the lease...if that makes sense. I don't mind spending money on a product to learn it sucks, (education costs $) what I do not want to do is bang my head on my desk trying to make a square peg fit into a round hole.

My square peg is the checkout process; I need to be able to put fields into the check out process so my clients can enter in text unique to their order. Round hole=digital product.

I am wondering if this kind of option is built into all WP commerce themes, or do I need to look at some specific ones? Is it not the theme at all? Maybe it's the shopping cart is where all this "enter text into the field" stuff would take place?

Sorry guys, I'm really not sure how to word what I need to know, nor am I sure what questions to even ask.

I'm a bit of an analog guy in a digital age.

Am I even being remotely clear or should I get back to banging my head on my desk?


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I think you would probably be more successful on a word press forum. Good Luck!


----------



## Plus 37 Research (Jan 12, 2011)

I dont use downloads, but I use WooCommerce with the PageLines Lite theme. My site isnt anything special, but the layout is good, theres tonssss of options for PageLines and I find WooCommerce to be simply amazing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Wootique for Word Press is free, and Woocommerce (the same company) is free too. 

Yes, you and download a Contact Form plugin. Click on Plugin's, Add Plugin. Then type, Contact Form and search. You'll get a bunch to come up. Pick one that has a high rating. If they have a demo link you can check it out before uploading it to your server. 

If you want to try it on your computer first, google InstantWP and down load it. That program gives you a Server simulator so you can work on wordpress on your computer. The outside world will not be able to view it just you or people in your network. 

If you search for it on YouTube, you'll find a video tutorial for InstantWP.


----------



## NinjaTactics (Mar 6, 2011)

As one of my business ventures I run a gaming strategy website with lots of free content, but our premium strategy articles we sell as digital downloads. We run a WordPress site, and the main plugins of note are PayPal and the WordPress 'WP eStore' plugin (WordPress eStore Plugin - Complete solution to sell digital products from your wordpress blog securely | Tips and Tricks) to sell digital goods and the associated 'WP PDF Stamper' plugin (WP PDF Stamper Plugin | Tips and Tricks). You can also use WP eStore to sell normal goods like tshirts, do shipping, etc. I have used that for about 2 years and have had zero trouble with it and would recommend to others. Their customer service is very responsive if you need something.

Are you trying to sell your designs as digital downloads, or what exactly? Just looking at your site that's what it appears, and if so I would recommend using the WP eStore, as it does very well with digital downloads (provides customer an automated email with encrypted download link, and you can set a time like 96 hours for download, as well as a specific number of downloads for that link, like downloads from one encrypted link). Feel free to PM me if you decide to go that route, as I may be able to answer a question or two based on my own experiences with it.


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice/help. I don't have it all up and running yet, but with this help I think I will be able to get it all going. I won't be doing digital downloads par se, but I need a way my customers can enter in all the information I need to put the design together; flexible text fields, a way for them to enter in ink color choice and any special instructions. Streamlining the process so my clients spend almost no time placing an order. They place the order, I do the work then email the films to them or a link to the files, so delayed digital download? Still working it all out, but this help is well...helping.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You need a contact form and also the ability to do file uploads so they can upload the artwork they have or something similar.


----------

